# metal machinist from vetassess osap



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

I want to apply osap under metal machinist 323214 code. I want to know following question 
1. In their skill assessment they will also give points for experience

2. Which is better Victoria university or vitasess

3. I have experience of 10 years in cad, cam, Cnc programming. Is another way is there to do skill assessment to avoid technical interview.

4.


----------



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

80.pawan said:


> I want to apply osap under metal machinist 323214 code. I want to know following question
> 1. In their skill assessment they will also give points for experience
> 
> 2. Which is better Victoria university or vitasess
> ...


Hi ,
Why u want to avoid technical interview? 

It is mandatory term so u do not void just like that.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Because technical interview is not available in Singapore.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

As I am working in Singapore, according to them technical interview is not available in Singapore, only available in India


----------



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

80.pawan said:


> As I am working in Singapore, according to them technical interview is not available in Singapore, only available in India


I'm in india...not working


----------



## ragu35 (Jul 9, 2015)

80.pawan said:


> I want to apply osap under metal machinist 323214 code. I want to know following question
> 1. In their skill assessment they will also give points for experience
> 
> 2. Which is better Victoria university or vitasess
> ...


PAWAN ,

my technical interview in next week . can you tell me what they will ask. I am trying to migrate to australia


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

My technical interview is not finalised. May be in august. Can u share ur email id and phone no so that it better for us. Btw u r from which country and which is ur sol code


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Can any one tell what vetassess ask in interview for mrtal machinist. My interview is next week


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

ragu35 said:


> PAWAN ,
> 
> my technical interview in next week . can you tell me what they will ask. I am trying to migrate to australia


Hi Ragu35,

Can you please tell how much time it take to finalised date for technical interview once we complete documentary evidence assessment..


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Pawan,

We two sailing in same boat, my technical interview on 19 Aug, I am also working in singapore but going to india for technical interview. can you share your ideas my no is 82437789


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

80.pawan said:


> I want to apply osap under metal machinist 323214 code. I want to know following question
> 1. In their skill assessment they will also give points for experience
> 
> 2. Which is better Victoria university or vitasess
> ...


I am here in same boat what documents u need to get TRA asessment check list of them


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Check on vetassess website for tra documents.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> I am here in same boat what documents u need to get TRA asessment check list of them


Dear Liaqat.. as you might be knowing for Metal Machinist you have to go thru Offshore SKill Assessment Program which is organised by TRA's Registered Training Organization i.e. VETASSESS & Victoria University.

So, first you need to decide from which RTO you want to have OSAP. Once u decided refer applicant guidelines on that particular RTO Website. I am mentioning some the important docs you need to send along with your OSAP Application:
1. Completed TradeSET 
2. Travel Document/Passport
3. Resume
4. Education docs i.e. Diploma/Degree certificates, Transcript, Marksheets etc.
5. Employment Docs i.e. Offer Letters, Appointment Letters, Employment Statements (On company's letter head with detailed duties/tasks performed & contact details of the person who is authorized to sign it).
6. Salary Slips
7. Bank Statements
8. Tax Certificates
9. Employment History in own words along with photos/videos during completing some of the tasks u performed at your work place.

Also once your documents assessment get positive u have to go thru Online Technical Interview which will performed with one of RTO's faculty.

For more true & accurate information please refer website of RTO you choose to proceed.

Hope this may help u to process ur Skill Assessment.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> Dear Liaqat.. as you might be knowing for Metal Machinist you have to go thru Offshore SKill Assessment Program which is organised by TRA's Registered Training Organization i.e. VETASSESS & Victoria University.
> 
> So, first you need to decide from which RTO you want to have OSAP. Once u decided refer applicant guidelines on that particular RTO Website. I am mentioning some the important docs you need to send along with your OSAP Application:
> 1. Completed TradeSET
> ...


COULD YOU PLZ TELL ME //send us refrence letter format exactly same as you sent them i need it exactly.


----------



## vhariprakash (Feb 2, 2017)

Hii, 

Any one please tell me about Technical interview for Metal machinist. I am heading towards it shortly.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello. Is your Interview finished ?


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello. Anyone want to know about Metal machinist(323214), I can guide you.
Topics regarding, technical vetassess Interview, MSA TRA to MPA.
I got my PR190 visa in 36 days after lodging. It was direct grant. Now i am settled in Melbourne with my family.
You can reach me at <*SNIP*> or send me message on my india no <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## vhariprakash (Feb 2, 2017)

Dear friend, 
I am also from India , Preparing documents for Applying TRA Skill assessment in metal machinist grade.
I have to know what kind of technical interview details. It will be awful if i get soon. 

Cheers
Hari


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi could you please share some tips to regards vetassess technical/practical interview? which will rellay help us, thanks in advance


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all,

I have submitted my onilne application on 8th may -2017, still there is no aknowledgement from Vetassess, and in what way they give us the aknowledgement, thnks in advance


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

*technical interview*



80.pawan said:


> Hello. Anyone want to know about Metal machinist(323214), I can guide you.
> Topics regarding, technical vetassess Interview, MSA TRA to MPA.
> I got my PR190 visa in 36 days after lodging. It was direct grant. Now i am settled in Melbourne with my family.
> You can reach me at <*SNIP*> or send me message on my india no <*SNIP*>
> ...


Dear pawan ji,

I have technical interview soon on metal machinist, could you please guide me how to prepare for that, i really need your help at this time :fingerscrossed:

regards,
Naveen.


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

80.pawan said:


> Hello. Anyone want to know about Metal machinist(323214), I can guide you.
> Topics regarding, technical vetassess Interview, MSA TRA to MPA.
> I got my PR190 visa in 36 days after lodging. It was direct grant. Now i am settled in Melbourne with my family.
> You can reach me at <*SNIP*> or send me message on my india no <*SNIP*>
> ...


Hi Pawan,

I submitted VIC State Sponsorship for 190 as Metal Machinist. on 10 June 2017. Can i expect invitation soon? My agent told me that no hope on Victoria with this Points and PTE. Should i withdraw Application and then apply to another State?

Please Advice!

Alon 

-----------------------------------------------------
Point With out SS =55
With SS =60
Acknowledgement received on 5 July 2017.
TRA +ve
PTE 60+ (L63,R61,S80,W60 Overall 63)
Experience is 8+ Years (6 years in abroad, Singapore and Malaysia)


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

vhariprakash said:


> Hii,
> 
> Any one please tell me about Technical interview for Metal machinist. I am heading towards it shortly.


hi hariprakash,

can you share your technical interview experience here, I have mine in next month

many thanks

Regards,
Naveen.


----------



## vhariprakash (Feb 2, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> hi hariprakash,
> 
> can you share your technical interview experience here, I have mine in next month
> 
> ...


Hello Naveen, 

i am delaying to log application because of some personal reason. If you are let me know what kind of questions they asked...!!


----------



## australiaprdream (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have positive outcome from vetasses. I have 55 points with 6 in each in each, i have lodged 489 will i get so totally 55+10 points i have. 

Im Metal machinst please shed some light.

Thanks.


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

australiaprdream said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have positive outcome from vetasses. I have 55 points with 6 in each in each, i have lodged 489 will i get so totally 55+10 points i have.
> 
> ...


You have 55 points? then why dont you go with 190 other than 489?
489 is provisional PR only.(55+10=65)
190 is direct PR. (55+5=60 it is sufficient to get nominations for our trade)

Cheers


----------



## australiaprdream (Nov 24, 2017)

alonz said:


> You have 55 points? then why dont you go with 190 other than 489?
> 489 is provisional PR only.(55+10=65)
> 190 is direct PR. (55+5=60 it is sufficient to get nominations for our trade)
> 
> Cheers


Is it easy to get invited for 190?


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

australiaprdream said:


> Is it easy to get invited for 190?


60 points is enough to get invite for 190 

Cheers


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

*Questions for Vetassess Interview*

Hello Guys,

I am back in forum as i was busy from last one year in my job in Melbourne.

I applied 190 Visa myself in 2016 and got my 190 PR visa in 36 days.

I handled TRA,MPA and visa process.

My Interview was in July 2015 from Vetasess. 

Following were some questions asked in Interview :-

1. What is PPE-Types And used for different machines

2. What is SOP-Where you will find SOP in machines

3. What is SFL, Where you will find SWL on fork lifter

4. Preventive maintenance, Why it is required 

5. Safety signs & symbols

6. CNC- G&M codes, Machine zero position

7. Measuring instruments 

8. Drawings And Process manufacturing

If any body wants more information, Please send personal message

Pawan


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

*Metal Machinist status in Australia*

Some of following information regarding Metal Machinist.

1. There is strong demand for CNC operators in sydney(NSW) and Melbourne(VIC).
Other states have very less jobs. can check on SEEK AU

2. Salary per hour for metal machinist in Australia- $22 to $45 ph depending on skill and experience.

3. Skill required- Manual machines turning, Grinders
CNC- Milling machines and Turning CNC
Make- Okuma, DMG, Haas, Makino
Controller- Heidenhen, Siemens, fanuc
Any CAD/CAM softwares

4. I got 2 offers at Melbourne in first week after migrating from singapore.

5. I am currently earning more than $40 per hour.

6. Average salary is around $60000-$70000 per annum.


Advice 

1. Try to get 189 visa or 190 State sponsership visa. NSW or VIC

2. Learn both CNC-Turning & Milling(VMC or HMC)

3. Should know manual setting, Operating & Programming.

4. Stay away from agents because they have very limited knowledge regarding Metal Machinist.
5. Dont give fake experience letters because DIBP is checking individually. If found fake, Can issue natural justice letter and visa ban for 10 years.

6. After Skill assessment, Apply for MPA also from TRA because case officer can ask this. So before apply visa, MPA and skill assessment should be ready to avoid delay in your case file. In MPA you will get points for experience and in skill assesment, Vetassess or Victoria university dont mention about Experience.

7. When apply visa, Upload Form80, Form 1221 for all members. 

8. Do your medical for safe side to check any problem. Xray, HIV and Blood test should be done. Once it is ok, Then go for Australia medical checkup.

9. Upload all PCC, Experience, Passport, Bank statements, Statutory declarations, Eduaction certificates, Tax certificates, IELTS, marriage certificates

10. If married, Apply PR with spouse and kids.

Do personal message for more information.


----------



## vhariprakash (Feb 2, 2017)

Dear friends, 

I have successfully completed my Technical interview with the help of Naveen and Pawan. 
Naveen gave all the information about the interview. 
Thank you very much friends.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, anyone applying through TradeAssess, did you pay $960 for stage 1 (document check), $1400 for stage 2 (technical interview) and $600 for Migration Point Advice? nearly $3,000 ! I'm feeling so poor


----------



## Bhupesh (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi Hariprakash can please send questions and answers for skill assessment of metal machinist? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bhupesh (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi all if anybody had interview please guide me. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bhupesh (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi Pawan congratulations. I want to meet you. I am in Australia. Thanks


----------



## Bhupesh (Apr 14, 2018)

I don't this expat system. How can we contact each other?


----------



## mikar06 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi guys! For machinist first class application. How much scores in IELTS that we need to attain? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Rajesh1983 (Sep 4, 2018)

alonz said:


> Hi Pawan,
> 
> I submitted VIC State Sponsorship for 190 as Metal Machinist. on 10 June 2017. Can i expect invitation soon? My agent told me that no hope on Victoria with this Points and PTE. Should i withdraw Application and then apply to another State?
> 
> ...


hi pawn i am rajesh can you guide me i am preparing for metal machinist 323214


----------



## aashishmittal (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi, Applied for Sheet metal trade worker. Interview will soon on next month. Please let me know about the questions ask by assessor??how to get study material?? Thanks in Advance!!!!


----------



## Ronak.. (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi.. Pawan Ji,
I have applied for metal machanist. May be with in 1 month interview will be held.
So, need your help regarding how questions ask by assestor and if any useful material you have kindly provide me.
Thanks..
Ronak


----------



## Thysman2 (Oct 14, 2020)

80.pawan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am back in forum as i was busy from last one year in my job in Melbourne.
> 
> ...



I like to know more about the interview questions


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thysman2 said:


> I like to know more about the interview questions


He gave the interview in 2016
A lot would have changed since then

Cheers


----------



## garymachinist (10 mo ago)

vhariprakash said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have successfully completed my Technical interview with the help of Naveen and Pawan.
> Naveen gave all the information about the interview.
> Thank you very much friends.


can you also share the questions asked in you interview thanks


----------



## garymachinist (10 mo ago)

vhariprakash said:


> Hii,
> 
> Any one please tell me about Technical interview for Metal machinist. I am heading towards it shortly.


hi can you share the questions they have asked you thanks


----------



## Chandu Sajja (3 mo ago)

vhariprakash said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have successfully completed my Technical interview with the help of Naveen and Pawan.
> Naveen gave all the information about the interview.
> Thank you very much friends.





vhariprakash said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have successfully completed my Technical interview with the help of Naveen and Pawan.
> Naveen gave all the information about the interview.
> Thank you very much friends.


Hi Hariprakash,

PLease assist me on technical interview.


----------

